

Tell HN: The Twelve Days of Compu-Christmas - ScottBurson

I wrote this a few years ago.  Perhaps HN readers will enjoy it.<p>-----<p><pre><code>  On the first day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
  A water-cooled tower PC.

  On the second day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
  Two graphics cards
  In a water-cooled tower PC.

  On the third day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
  Three burner drives
  Two graphics cards
  In a water-cooled tower PC.

  On the fourth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
  Four flat panels
  Three burner drives
  Two graphics cards
  In a water-cooled tower PC.

  On the fifth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
  Five operating systems!!!
  Four flat panels
  Three burner drives
  Two graphics cards
  In a water-cooled tower PC.

  On the sixth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
  Six speakers blaring
  Five operating systems!!!
  Four flat panels
  Three burner drives
  Two graphics cards
  In a water-cooled tower PC.

  On the seventh day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
  Seven drives a-seeking
  Six speakers blaring
  Five operating systems!!!
  Four flat panels
  Three burner drives
  Two graphics cards
  In a water-cooled tower PC.

  On the eigth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
  Eight cores a-folding
  Seven drives a-seeking
  Six speakers blaring
  Five operating systems!!!
  Four flat panels
  Three burner drives
  Two graphics cards
  In a water-cooled tower PC.

  On the ninth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
  Nine fans a-whirring
  Eight cores a-folding
  Seven drives a-seeking
  Six speakers blaring
  Five operating systems!!!
  Four flat panels
  Three burner drives
  Two graphics cards
  In a water-cooled tower PC.

  On the tenth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
  Ten ports a-talking
  Nine fans a-whirring
  Eight cores a-folding
  Seven drives a-seeking
  Six speakers blaring
  Five operating systems!!!
  Four flat panels
  Three burner drives
  Two graphics cards
  In a water-cooled tower PC.

  On the eleventh day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
  Eleven hundred watts
  Ten ports a-talking
  Nine fans a-whirring
  Eight cores a-folding
  Seven drives a-seeking
  Six speakers blaring
  Five operating systems!!!
  Four flat panels
  Three burner drives
  Two graphics cards
  In a water-cooled tower PC.

  On the twelfth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
  Twelve gigs of DRAM
  Eleven hundred watts
  Ten ports a-talking
  Nine fans a-whirring
  Eight cores a-folding
  Seven drives a-seeking
  Six speakers blaring
  Five operating systems!!!
  Four flat panels
  Three burner drives
  Two graphics cards
  IN ONE FRIGGING MOTHER OF A PC!!!!!
</code></pre>
-----<p>Whatever your persuasion, I hope you're having a great holiday!!!<p>(EDIT: formatting)
======
bobwebb
Happy Holidays to you too, OP! :D

I got a quad-core Athlon II CPU, 8GB DDR3 RAM, a new motherboard and a DVD
drive for Christmas, so I'm naturally feeling pretty happy about that. :)

